
The yield Keyword in RUBY - mehdi-farsi
https://medium.com/@farsi_mehdi/the-yield-keyword-603a850b8921
======
sdegutis
I don't remember the exact details, but there are drawbacks to using yield
instead of naming the block variable in the method definition, even if you're
only assigning yield to a variable.

